# I was a Magic fan when Penny was with the Magic...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I want this team to lose so bad after Penny left the Magic, I know T-Mac is Penny wannabe. You can do what you want, wear no.1, has his arm band on, plays like lazy whatever you want to say but he is no Penny Hardaway and I wish Magic will be a long time losing team, because they treated Penny so bad.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey man, T-Mac is a Penny fan just like you. Can't you like him for that?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, T-Mac is no Penny.

He can still go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> Yeah, T-Mac is no Penny.
> 
> He can still go


ohhh good one!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> ohhh good one!


Thought I'd better get in quick before someone else jumped on that cheap line


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

just cause he wears a wristband and wears his #? your .. get the.... out of here ... away....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T1Mac. No personal attacks! Make your point with reasoning not profanity


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> just cause he wears a wristband and wears his #? your .. get the.... out of here ... away....


Man, no need to swear. they'll never make you a mod if you can't control yourself. It's not like it's slipping out. You have the time to think before posting. Use it wisely


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think Penny Hardaway was treated unfairly by the Magic, just look at him right now please tell me what in the heck is he doing at Pheonix right now? It's kind of like how Detroit Pistons fans feel about losing Grant Hill; besides Penny is basically idolized by all Magic fans and respected.

I'll tell you this, You can ask most people and they will probably still think Penny is a Orlando Magic symbol and leader and not T-Mac. McGrady himself has said that when he grew up his fave players were Jordan & Penny. 

You may wish us a losing season, but I don't consider 5th seed and 7th seed in two years a losing season. Just wait untill we probably sign Duncan & Hill gets back on the court to support our boy T-Mac.


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

no see thats his name at fanhome howaway.. he needz 2 HO Away cuz dont no 1 on this board need his negative comments.. go by some shoes....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> no see thats his name at fanhome howaway.. he needz 2 HO Away cuz dont no 1 on this board need his negative comments.. go by some shoes....


man, I am not a true hater. I am just another guy who wants to fire up this form. Since we are still new and we need more posters (well, haters?) for now.

I have been acquired by the Admin people here from fanhome. I took a paycut to play in this league, so what do you expect kid?


----------

